# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Как удалить свою тему (сообщения), если вход на форум заблокирован

## selena55551

Всем ЗНАТОКАМ - добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста. :(
На одном из дачных форумов я открыла свою тему о конфликте с председателем садового товарищества.
В настоящий момент на него заведено уголовное дело. Я попросила модератора закрыть тему, т.к. мне стали поступать угрозы. Модератор ответил: "Все понятно, напишите главному администратору".
Так и сделала. Но, тему не закрыли. Моя тема оказалась "горячей", вызвала много негатива в мою сторону со стороны форумчан-председателей СНТ, которые открыто поддерживают самоуправство моего председателя. За несколько дней существования темы несколько тысяч просмотров. Конечно, закрыть такую тему им не хочется. Я очень просила администрацию убрать мою тему, все объяснила, что сейчас идет следствие...
В ответ мне заблокировали вход на форум.
Мне бы надо было сразу удалить свои сообщения самой. Теперь ничего не могу сделать: ни войти, ни удалить.
Может быть, кто-нибудь может мне помочь? Как мне удалить мою тему (либо стереть сообщения)? (В личку напишу свои ник и пароль для входа на форум, если это нужно).
Заранее благодарю всех, кто откликнется.
С уважением.

----------


## saldonx

Чем закончилось? У меня похожая проблема.

----------

